# Air seal attic with lath and plaster 2nd floor ceiling



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The larger saving are going to be sealing up the balloon framing in the home. 

Depending on the square footage, you might be able to DIY it with a couple of larger froth paks as well.


----------



## Claytonx28 (Oct 4, 2016)

From the basement I have checked and the house does not appear to have balloon framing. I will check from the attic as well. I did have a energy audit and balloon framing was brought up. Very good point though, thank you


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Depending upon your location it is going to be difficult to meet code requirements and still be able to install a floor above. Plus the floor above creates a condensation plane where moisture passing through that assembly will find a cold surface, assuming this remains a ventilated attic space. If not ventilated then there are other issues that need to be addressed.

Bud


----------

